# Sky HD+ box - stream movies off pc?



## argh (Jun 29, 2005)

We recently got a Sky HD+ box when joining sky tv in the uk, is it possible to stream movies I have on my pc through the wireless sky box onto the sky box hard drive, to watch them in the main room?

Being new to sky I don't know what its capable of.

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not in the UK and haven't used any Sky hardware. But based on the hardware I've seen and used here in the US, I will say likely not.

They tend to not enable features or make it easy to do things like you suggested above. Mainly as they are restricted by copyright laws, and these type of features allow you to use media that they cannot control.


----------



## argh (Jun 29, 2005)

OK thanks.


----------

